# Doug Stanhope



## Badgers (May 23, 2009)

He is playing in London in September (1-6th) at the Leicester Square Theatre
http://www.leicestersquaretheatre.com/events.asp?eventid=155&categoryid=1

I am pretty much sold on going to this.



I like this fella. 

Did a quick search and seen a few posts about him. Guess he is not up everyone's street and can see why people liken him to Hicks but I like his stuff. Has a lot of good stuff to watch online. 

Thoughts?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 23, 2009)

He was a massive hit at the Edinburgh Festival.   (At least once)


----------



## Sadken (May 23, 2009)

Just the bill hicks thing for me.  Sometimes he's good but a lot of the time he reminds me of a tribute act.


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Just the bill hicks thing for me.  Sometimes he's good but a lot of the time he reminds me of a tribute act.



Aye.. 

Hicks was likened to Pryor, Kinison and Carlin. I like all of these comics and there is no reason why a comic can't draw inspiration from another. 

There is no doubt that Stanhope is the same at least in theme and delivery as Hicks but if he just duplicated his act he would not still be performing. Denis Leary was always the one most accused (often by Hicks) of ripping off Hicks act and can see it more there. Hicks is dead and I suppose although he was a grumpy fucker he would rather people were fighting the cause than not. I like the level of vitriol and the way he approaches comedy. I doubt we will be seeing Stanhope in films or adverts any time soon.... Not that this makes a difference but just waffling.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 23, 2009)

It does make a difference, imo.   Hicks lived his ideals.   Fucking Leary (spit) doesn't.

Stanhope doesn't go for the easy laugh, he bites of difficult subjects and chews them about for laughs.   Takes a good performer to carry that off.

Like


----------



## fjydj (May 23, 2009)

He's awesome, got my tickets already, saw him last year and got a bit too drunk beforehand so couldn't remember much of it. 

Sensibly doors are earlier this year.


----------



## Goatherd (May 23, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Just the bill hicks thing for me.  Sometimes he's good but a lot of the time he reminds me of a tribute act.



Much the same with Brendon Burns for me.


----------



## Sadken (May 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Aye..
> 
> Hicks was likened to Pryor, Kinison and Carlin. I like all of these comics and there is no reason why a comic can't draw inspiration from another.
> 
> There is no doubt that Stanhope is the same at least in theme and delivery as Hicks but if he just duplicated his act he would not still be performing. Denis Leary was always the one most accused (often by Hicks) of ripping off Hicks act and can see it more there. Hicks is dead and I suppose although he was a grumpy fucker he would rather people were fighting the cause than not. I like the level of vitriol and the way he approaches comedy. I doubt we will be seeing Stanhope in films or adverts any time soon.... Not that this makes a difference but just waffling.



Oh yeah, i'm not saying he lifts material from BH, but I went to see a pretty rubbish comedian pretend to be BH and the show merged old BH stuff with stuff the bloke had written himself, which he delivered in the style of Bill and fuck me could you ever spot the difference.  With Stanhope he behaves and speaks so much like Bill Hicks that it just seems a bit pointless and, for me, it drastically reduces the chances of me actually laughing at anything he says because I'll just be sat fuming at the cheek of the thing.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 23, 2009)

Goatherd said:


> Much the same with Brendon Burns for me.


Burns is entirely different, sorry.

Burns is superior.  Burns show 2 years ago where he set up the entire audience was unique and unrepeatable.

(anyway he likes me)


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

Saw him
Loved him


----------



## wreckhead (Sep 14, 2009)

Bah! Got excited, googled for more details, then read "September 1st-6th" in OP


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2009)

(((sorry)))


----------



## wreckhead (Sep 14, 2009)

heh no worries - glad you enjoyed


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2010)

Doug is back in London this year which is good.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2010)

Woop Woop Woop!!!! 

One year on and are going again on Sunday the 05th of September @ Leicester Square Theatre.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2010)

In the meantime if you want to speak to Doug then use *this online form*



> Please use this page only for demands for drunk-dialing, hate mail, death threats, accusations and the like which are intended for Doug to read on a personal basis. For anything involving bookings, business, PR or similar stuff, please use the other form. Otherwise your business-y enquiry will get needlessly  delayed AND you'll still get the same answer in the end.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah got tickets for the 4th can't wait. Funny as fuck Hicks is kinda out of date now, some of the stuff he did is still revelant but he is dead and you can't go and see him live.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 19, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> Yeah got tickets for the 4th can't wait. Funny as fuck Hicks is kinda out of date now, some of the stuff he did is still revelant but he is dead and you can't go and see him live.


 


Badgers said:


> Woop Woop Woop!!!!
> 
> One year on and are going again on Sunday the 05th of September @ Leicester Square Theatre.


 
Nice work. I'm hoping there are still tickets left after I get paid


----------



## kittyP (Aug 19, 2010)

Sadken said:


> With Stanhope he behaves and speaks so much like Bill Hicks that it just seems a bit pointless and, for me, it drastically reduces the chances of me actually laughing at anything he says because I'll just be sat fuming at the cheek of the thing.


 
See I find Stanhope completely different to Hicks. 
Yes they tackle(ed) similar subjects but Hicks was the Black Prophet (AFAIR), spoke like a preacher, it was a whole show (in later career any way). 
Stanhope tackles similar ideas but does it with a lot more venom and vitriol. Comes across like a drunken jock but who happens to have a lot of brains and likes to rant about challenging subjects. 

What I am saying is, I think their delivery styles are very different and Stanhope to some extent takes it to the next level in terms of the subject matter. 
Its like, one after the other from Carlin to Hicks to Stanhope they have all taken it up another notch because times change and you can get away with more. 

Leary (although he does make me laugh) does not even come in to this. It always just came across as an act rather than actually believing in what he was saying.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 19, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Nice work. I'm hoping there are still tickets left after I get paid


 
They have been onsale for ages since like march or april that is when i got mine. the date i am going is sold out. just looked on seetickets and there is loads of dates still not sold out.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 19, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> They have been onsale for ages since like march or april that is when i got mine. the date i am going is sold out. just looked on seetickets and there is loads of dates still not sold out.


 
Cheers. I only found out about this tour yesterday


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Aug 19, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Cheers. I only found out about this tour yesterday


 
Should have really started a thread about it shouldn't have I?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2010)

Stanhope Sunday


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 5, 2010)

balls. Would have loved to have seen this earlier and I might have been able to sort out a trip down to London :/

Jealous!


----------



## kittyP (Sep 5, 2010)

Woop woop yeah!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2010)

That was great 
Hungover today though


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 6, 2010)

A mate of mine went to see him and said it was the funniest standup he'd seen.

Re: the comparison with Hicks. The main difference from what I've seen is that, with BH there was always a little light on - despite being a hate camel, he said on a number of occassions that he liked people. I've never got this feeling with DS - his misanthropy is complete. There is _no hope_ for humanity.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 6, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> A mate of mine went to see him and said it was the funniest standup he'd seen.
> 
> Re: the comparison with Hicks. The main difference from what I've seen is that, with BH there was always a little light on - despite being a hate camel, he said on a number of occassions that he liked people. I've never got this feeling with DS - his misanthropy is complete. There is _no hope_ for humanity.


 
He also has as much loathing for himself as he does for the rest of humanity. It fuels him


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 6, 2010)

I went on saturday it was amazing but the dickheads that kept fucking walking around all the time ruined it. Cant people just sit down, shut the fuck up and watch the show?


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 6, 2010)

Maybe they need the toilet, or want to get beer, or some amazing combination of the two things?


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 6, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Maybe they need the toilet, or want to get beer, or some amazing combination of the two things?


 
I just thought that it was very rude


----------



## fieryjack (Sep 6, 2010)

ilovebush&blair said:


> I just thought that it was very rude


 
it was like that the last time I saw him, expect it to be the same this Saturday. The show was also bedevilled by "hecklers" calling out for their favourite bits all the time: their favourite bits suggested they were only there to hear something shocking, rather than something thought-provoking which is what Doug rules at.


----------



## Mapped (Sep 7, 2010)

Just got back from tonight's show. It was really good, some of the best stand up I've seen for ages. It took him a while to get into it though (or the booze to kick in). 



fieryjack said:


> it was like that the last time I saw him, expect it to be the same this Saturday. The show was also bedevilled by "hecklers" calling out for their favourite bits all the time: their favourite bits suggested they were only there to hear something shocking, rather than something thought-provoking which is what Doug rules at.


 
Yep! tonight was some woman behind us shouting 'midgets!' constantly. TBH I think she may have put off other potential hecklers . Doug dealt with her very well though


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 8, 2010)

N1 Buoy said:


> Yep! tonight was some woman behind us shouting 'midgets!' constantly.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Sep 8, 2010)

The thing with comedy as oposed to music is you want to hear new stuff, because the old stuff isn't funny as you have already heard it. I asked someone if they wanted to come and see Doug and he said, Oh no I've not heard his jokes I dont want to come. People are fucking strange. Its not like seeing a band where you want to have heard the songs so you know them.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2010)

Watching 'Doug Stanhope Go Home' on YouTube and liking it


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2010)

2011 UK dates coming soon.

Hammersmith Apollo confirmed for the 02nd of April


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Nov 27, 2010)

i have tickets for kyuss on 2nd of april so will have to go to another show, hopefully he will do bristol


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Nov 27, 2010)

he has signed to roadrunner records and will have some new meterial out soon.


----------



## Redeyes (Jan 12, 2011)

UK tour dates are being announced almost daily. Manchester dates have recently been announced for 23rd & 24th March.

I'll be there on the 23rd!

http://www.brownpapertickets.com/event/147091


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 12, 2011)

reckon i will be going to bath then XD


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 13, 2011)

So anyone going to Hammersmith Apollo on the 2nd April?

I think I'll go. Anyone else got tickets?


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 13, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> So anyone going to Hammersmith Apollo on the 2nd April?
> 
> I think I'll go. Anyone else got tickets?


 
its the same day that kyuss play


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 13, 2011)

ilovebush&blair said:


> its the same day that kyuss play


 
I think I saw them once on Noisy Mothers. They're still going?


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jan 13, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> I think I saw them once on Noisy Mothers. They're still going?


 
they just reformed after 15 years without josh homme.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 13, 2011)

gotta love his myspace "about me"



> I am a comic, a drunk and lover of losers. Losers have the best stories and all the empathy.
> 
> I am old and soft in the middle. Touch my belly. Go ahead, touch it. Squishy like summer dog shit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> So anyone going to Hammersmith Apollo on the 2nd April?
> 
> I think I'll go. Anyone else got tickets?


 
Not yet, can't afford yet but will do at end of month


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 13, 2011)

I loved his 3 parter on youtube with clips from his stand-up show in Edinburgh. 

"They don't speak the language, they don't speak the language"


----------



## Riklet (Jan 13, 2011)

I've heard he's playing in Bath, will probably go to the one there with a mate of mine who digs him and says he's ace live.  Pretty funny guy IMO, seen videos where he handles some good heckling wankers etc, like at Big Chill (lol.....)


----------



## Mapped (Feb 21, 2011)

He seems to have added a few nights at the Leicester Sq Theatre to this tour. I just got tickets for Friday 1st April


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Not yet, can't afford yet but will do at end of month


 
Still not booked


----------



## al (Mar 31, 2011)

getting excited about this now....


----------



## Redeyes (Apr 1, 2011)

Went to see him in Manchester on the 23rd. Really funny, even when he lost his train of thought and failed to deliver anything remotely humorous it was still fascinating to see him think on his feet and get things going again. Some really good new material mixed in with some classics, had the whole place roaring for most of the night. Great stuff.


----------



## WWWeed (Apr 1, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> So anyone going to Hammersmith Apollo on the 2nd April?
> 
> I think I'll go. Anyone else got tickets?


 
Yeah I'm going tomorrow with a few mates.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

Missed his April gigs but seen he is back at Leicester Square Theatre from August 2nd till September 3rd.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 15, 2011)

If there's tickets left I shall book a couple at the weekend. The theatre is a dingy shitehole, suits him down to the ground.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> If there's tickets left I shall book a couple at the weekend. The theatre is a dingy shitehole, suits him down to the ground.


 
You should be good for a while for tickets. 
I will book some this month though, not seen him once this year.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

Have not seen his respond to a letter


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 15, 2011)

He's got a potty mouth.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Have not seen his respond to a letter




Excellent.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

Bit of a YouTube fest today  

Had not heard of Alex Jones before but liking him and Doug Stanhope playing a Texas crowd.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 15, 2011)

Be warned Alex Jones is a cock end.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> Be warned Alex Jones is a cock end.


 
I think I agree but he set the stage well for Doug here.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

2012 outing to the UK
March 6th - April 21st 

Linky


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 30, 2011)

Not with Alex Jones I hope.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Not with Alex Jones I hope.



No. That was a special to 'excite' the Texas crowd


----------



## al (Nov 30, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 2012 first outing to the UK
> March 6th - April 21st
> 
> Linky


"first" ?

I know I had a lot of booze that night, but I could've sworn I saw him at Hammersmith earlier this year....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

al said:
			
		

> "first" ?
> 
> I know I had a lot of booze that night, but I could've sworn I saw him at Hammersmith earlier this year....



First is the March one


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

Wut? I too saw Mr. Stanhope in August.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

March is the first date of this tour


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok then. I thought you were packing up? The fuck are you doing here then?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2011)

On the ciderbus


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

More drinking, less posting then


----------



## Redeyes (Nov 30, 2011)

Got tickets for his show at Salford next year.


----------



## krink (Nov 30, 2011)

FUCK! just paid for my stewart lee tickets and now cannot really afford this - will have to find someone I can borrow the money off. his live DVD and the extras were brilliant. really glad he is touring.


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Dec 1, 2011)

i messed up and ordered back row tickets for me and all my friends. im not telling my friends about the mistake i made.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 19, 2012)

Just purchased 2 x stanhope tickets and then saw this...



I know he's a controversialist who's a, fucking funny & b, not a stand-up you go to see because you agree with his politics, but am seriously thinking of cancelling...


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 19, 2012)

Shit comic in shit politics shocker.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:
			
		

> Just purchased 2 x stanhope tickets and then saw this...
> 
> YouTube Video
> 
> I know he's a controversialist who's a, fucking funny & b, not a stand-up you go to see because you agree with his politics, but am seriously thinking of cancelling...



Cancel then. You are much funnier and more politically interesting.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Cancel then. You are much funnier and more politically interesting.


 
Tempted. If my "date" (some chick who I fancy who knows it and probably "would" if she didn't have a bf...) can't make it - which is possible, cos she's some kind of junior doctor who has her life mapped out by the nhs for the forseeable, so the plan was to find a different show buddy if she can't come - I may well cancel.

On the other hand, here's liam o ranting on about whether or not I should jack off to Ben Dover, even though he (e2a ben dover, not liam o) seems like a massive racist...



LiamO said:


> What?!? You check out the political ideologies of porn stars before allowing yourself a quick one off the wrist?
> 
> Sad fuckin lifestyle-leftie - I bet you hated the taste of apartheid on south african fruit back in the day too.


 
Now, there's a lot to be said for doing the exact opposite of whatever Liam O says one should do. But I suspect he had a point here - porn is porn and funny is funny...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 19, 2012)

I can't listen to the audio. Does he say he supports Ron Paul for any particular reason? Was he pissed by any chance?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 19, 2012)

he doesn't give a reason, but I suspect it's more for the "libertarian" aspects of Pauls politics than the conservative side.

e2a, and he doesnt seem pissed.  He states he "registered republican" in order to vote Paul in the primaries.  This was in mid 2011.  Sounds pretty pre-meditated.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 19, 2012)

A lot of people who've just not thought it through _have_ said nice things about Ron Paul. It's not exactly a fatal flaw. Mitch Benn supported the Lib Dems iirc.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2012)

@Jon-of-arc

I will buy the tickets. 

Or give them to me free and I will make a donation to the political party of your choice. I can email Doug and tell him about it too if you want.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> @Jon-of-arc
> 
> I will buy the tickets.
> 
> Or give them to me free and I will make a donation to the political party of your choice. I can email Doug and tell him about it too if you want.


 
now now, lets not be so hasty - I've facebooked him already, as it happens, saying that I'll pull him up about the ron paul thing if he does an "audience questions" bit (on 3 "likes" for that so far...), and the tickets are far from sold out (in my town, at least...), so go see him if you must.

Although, if you make a £5 donation to the conservative party I'll record the whole show on my phone and send you the audio...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:
			
		

> now now, lets not be so hasty - I've facebooked him already, as it happens, saying that I'll pull him up about the ron paul thing if he does an "audience questions" bit (on 3 "likes" for that so far...), and the tickets are far from sold out (in my town, at least...), so go see him if you must.
> 
> Although, if you make a £5 donation to the conservative party I'll record the whole show on my phone and send you the audio...



Ha Ha ha ha ha  

I can see you winning a war of words with Doug so easily. I almost feel sorry for him


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Ha Ha ha ha ha
> 
> I can see you winning a war of words with Doug so easily. I almost feel sorry for him


 
 Fuck you! I'll get so drunk I won't care!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:
			
		

> Fuck you! I'll get so drunk I won't care!



So will he. Have you seen him before?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> So will he. Have you seen him before?


 
Not live.  I've seen enough on youtube to know that if I was gonna comment I'd lose.  And if i'm going with that chick I suppose I should try not to embarrass her.  But I've threatened it on facebook, so he's probably shitting himself, which will do.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2012)

He would take you to the fucking cleaners I am afraid to say. I would rather fight David Haye than heckle Doug Stanhope.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> He would take you to the fucking cleaners I am afraid to say.


 
I got that at "I can see you winning a war of words with doug stanhope".  No need to rub it in.  I have no idea who david haye is though.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:
			
		

> I have no idea who david haye is though.



A harder bastard than you, me, our dads and a shotgun all put together.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 19, 2012)

well, put me in a war of words with david haye or a fist-fight with stanhope, I'm suddenly rating my chances...!


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 19, 2012)

Off to see Doug soon


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:
			
		

> well, put me in a war of words with david haye or a fist-fight with stanhope, I'm suddenly rating my chances...!



Nobody else is. 
I wished they were laughing with you.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Nobody else is.
> I wished they were laughing with you.


 
Stanhope definitely doesn't look like a fighter - I reckon I could take him.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:
			
		

> Stanhope definitely doesn't look like a fighter - I reckon I could take him.



Verbally?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Verbally?


 
I said the other way round - I could hit stanhope and outmouth heyes.  Are you drunker than I am?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> A harder bastard than you, me, our dads and a shotgun all put together.


If he's got a tripod anyway.


----------



## krink (Mar 15, 2012)

saw him last night wasn't up to his usual standards but still fucking great. support whose name escapes me was funny as fuck too. anyone else been to this tour?


----------



## gabi (Mar 15, 2012)

doug stanhope's a fucking cunt. he had me beaten up at his gig last year in london for telling him he was a fucking cunt. which he is.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 15, 2012)

He had you beaten up?  What is he, Tony Soprano?


----------



## krink (Mar 15, 2012)

i like doug stanhope. he's the type of person that i aspire to be like.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 15, 2012)

krink said:


> i like doug stanhope. he's the type of person that i aspire to be like.


Even Stanhope would pity you for that.


----------



## gabi (Mar 15, 2012)

kabbes said:


> He had you beaten up? What is he, Tony Soprano?


 
not quite. he's a shit faux-comedian whose idea of a standup gig is to walk on stage with a six pack of beer and be slightly unfunnier than my racist uncle russell... i had free tickets so decided to my challenge my initial impressions of him from his shit little dint on brooker's show.

on pointing this out i was rolled up in a blanket and thrown head-first thru the stage-left door and then kicked the fuck out off by the goons from the leicester sq theatre. on his orders.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> on pointing this out i was rolled up in a blanket and thrown head-first thru the stage-left door and then kicked the fuck out off by the goons from the leicester sq theatre. on his orders.


Did you report this assault to the police?


----------



## gabi (Mar 15, 2012)

nah, couldnt be arsed...

they threw my mate out a few minutes later for a totally unrelated offence (checking his text messages) so we went and got rat-arsed at a nearby pub. but if i do see that little cunt ever on his own, i will return the favour.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 15, 2012)

They kicked "the fuck" out of you, but you couldn't be _arsed_ to report it?  Blimey.


----------



## gabi (Mar 15, 2012)

it was 10.30 at night. in my experience there's no point reporting bouncers to cops. i'd rather get on and enjoy the rest of my night than sit around waiting for nothing to happen at a copshop.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> it was 10.30 at night. in my experience there's no point reporting bouncers to cops. i'd rather get on and enjoy the rest of my night than sit around waiting for nothing to happen at a copshop.


If they kicked the fuck out of you, did you not need to go for medical treatment?


----------



## gabi (Mar 15, 2012)

no... i did a decent job of defending myself.. and i was wrapped in some kind of turkish rug....

why the interrogation? were u at the gig? (it was his last night of a 30 night stand)


----------



## kabbes (Mar 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> no... i did a decent job of defending myself.. and i was wrapped in some kind of turkish rug....
> 
> why the interrogation? were u at the gig? (it was his last night of a 30 night stand)


I'm just concerned for you and, by extension, any of his audience.  But for you in particular.  Having the fuck kicked out of you implies serious injury, by definition of "the fuck out of".  That should be both treated and reported.


----------



## gabi (Mar 15, 2012)

i wanted to report it, but bouncers are bouncers. my injuries were minimal, a few bruises... there's no point.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 15, 2012)

Well that's fortunate, at least.  But what about the next victim?  They might not be so lucky.  They might end up with a broken head.


----------



## krink (Mar 15, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Even Stanhope would pity you for that.


 
no he wouldn't. he bought me a drink.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2012)

gabi said:
			
		

> doug stanhope's a fucking cunt. he had me beaten up at his gig last year in london for telling him he was a fucking cunt. which he is.



I find that odd. Sorry, only seen him a couple of times but I have seen comics tell people to get out but never specifically instruct a beating. I have been thrown out for drinking/heckling before without any agro. It sounds a bit sit-com to me to be honest. 

When I met Doug he was a laugh. A rude/shock comic but easy company in the main. Not heard this before. Perhaps some over zealous bouncers in a bad mood? Dunno?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2012)

kabbes said:
			
		

> Well that's fortunate, at least.  But what about the next victim?  They might not be so lucky.  They might end up with a broken head.



I guess like Bill Hicks did when the Christians stopped him back stage? There are cunts all over eh


----------



## savoloysam (Mar 16, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Even Stanhope would pity you for that.


 
True, he knows he just a loud mouth drunk. He revels in it but you know I'm sure he wants better from others!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2012)

savoloysam said:
			
		

> True, he knows he just a drug loud mouth drunk. He revels in it but you know I'm sure he wants better from others!



I heckled a bit. Have emailed him and got replies. Met him post gig. Never seen any anger at the audience, just at the world and himself. Not making light of the situation, just surprised. He seems to really value his audience.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 16, 2012)

Doug Stanhope actually had me killed once when I told him he had a shit haircut. I didn't report it of course. I mean, I was dead, for a start.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 16, 2012)

I heard that Doug Stanhope doesn't just beat up his hecklers, he also goes round their old mums' houses and tweaks their noses.  That's just what I heard.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2012)

kabbes said:


> I heard that Doug Stanhope doesn't just beat up his hecklers, he also goes round their old mums' houses and tweaks their noses. That's just what I heard.


 
The lucky ones get their noses tweaked


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 16, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Doug Stanhope actually had me killed once when I told him he had a shit haircut. I didn't report it of course. I mean, I was dead, for a start.


I doubt he'd do it for a _haircut_.


----------



## gabi (Mar 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I find that odd. Sorry, only seen him a couple of times but I have seen comics tell people to get out but never specifically instruct a beating. I have been thrown out for drinking/heckling before without any agro. It sounds a bit sit-com to me to be honest.
> 
> When I met Doug he was a laugh. A rude/shock comic but easy company in the main. Not heard this before. Perhaps some over zealous bouncers in a bad mood? Dunno?


 
it was like somethin out of a sitcom tbh. must've looked fucking hilarious from the upper seats (i was in the front row - and i do recall a lot of cheering as i was being carried out).


----------



## fogbat (Mar 16, 2012)

My admiration of Stanhope has risen another notch.


----------



## Celt (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm going to see him next week, and frankly I'm going to be offended if i'm not thrown out an d beaten up


----------



## gabi (Mar 16, 2012)

give him my love


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 28, 2012)

I saw him in St Albans last week - loads of idiots thrown out. Some of his best material is about an ongoing twitter war with Telegraph columnist Allison Pearson about the tetraplegic guy in the news recently who wants assisted suicide and is praying for a fatal disease. She suggested he could starve himself to death. Doug called her a cunt and wished a fetid ovarian cyst on her. The Guardian and Indy have joined the row. Pearson is trying to get him sacked and says she will report him to the police for threatening her with cancer. She's done another piece in the Sunday Times, but neither Doug nor his fans know what it says because nobody will pay Murdoch to read it. Can someone pls borrow it from a library/pub and scan it? The world is waiting.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 28, 2012)

Threatening her with cancer?

Tbh if Doug Stanhope is threatening anyone within cancer, it's himself.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2012)

Interested. He has been quoted out of context before by right wing journalists.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2012)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/twitter/9171470/The-curse-of-the-internet-trolls.html


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 29, 2012)

Truely hideous.


----------



## gabi (Mar 29, 2012)

He's a cunt of the highest order. Quelle surprise!

Even Jimmy Carr has jokes. Stanhope's act consists of walking around a stage in a lumberjack's shirt and hat with a six-pack of PBR talking to himself in front of a bunch of sycophantic Charlie Brooker fans. Just a bit of a dick.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 29, 2012)

gabi said:


> He's a cunt of the highest order. Quelle surprise!
> 
> Even Jimmy Carr has jokes. Stanhope's act consists of walking around a stage in a lumberjack's shirt and hat with a six-pack of PBR talking to himself in front of a bunch of sycophantic Charlie Brooker fans. Just a bit of a dick.


----------



## gabi (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## gabi (Mar 29, 2012)

> Stanhope described the birth of Sarah Palin’s Down’s syndrome baby thus: “Threw that spastic out of that 'tard [retard] launcher ---- of yours.” Compared to that, Stanhope’s next tweet to me was practically Fred Astaire to Ginger: “Allison Pearson, I just went Christian just to pray you get a fetid ovarian cyst,” he wrote.


 
Oh, my sides


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 29, 2012)

gabi said:


> Oh, my sides


 
Have you even bothered to think about what that evil cunt Pearson is trying to do?

She deserves far worse than being ripped on the web.


----------



## gabi (Mar 29, 2012)

Do you think Stanhope's funny? Seriously?

If so you're even more a cunt than him


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2012)

gabi said:
			
		

> Do you think Stanhope's funny? Seriously?
> 
> If so you're even more a cunt than him


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 29, 2012)

gabi said:


> Do you think Stanhope's funny? Seriously?
> 
> If so you're even more a cunt than him


 
You haven't thought about what Pearson was trying to pull and why. Have you?


----------



## gabi (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh dear.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 29, 2012)

gabi said:


> Oh dear.


 
That'd be a 'no' then.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2012)

gabi said:
			
		

> Oh dear.


----------



## gabi (Mar 29, 2012)

It seems a perfectly normal piece (the telegraph one).. not sure, is there a backstory here I should know about...?

What, exactly, is amusing about this?



> _Stanhope described the birth of Sarah Palin’s Down’s syndrome baby thus: “Threw that spastic out of that 'tard [retard] launcher ---- of yours.” Compared to that, Stanhope’s next tweet to me was practically Fred Astaire to Ginger: “Allison Pearson, I just went Christian just to pray you get a fetid ovarian cyst,” he wrote._


----------



## kittyP (Mar 29, 2012)

gabi said:


> He's a cunt of the highest order. Quelle surprise!
> 
> Even Jimmy Carr has jokes. Stanhope's act consists of walking around a stage in a lumberjack's shirt and hat with a six-pack of PBR talking to himself in front of a bunch of sycophantic Charlie Brooker fans. Just a bit of a dick.


 

Things is, I can totally understand why you think this. 
I cannot really argue with you. 

But, I also think, in the right context he is incredibly clever and astute and I loved him live. 
Even though I bit off all my nails with the discomfort of it all.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 29, 2012)

gabi said:


> It seems a perfectly normal piece (the telegraph one).. not sure, is there a backstory here I should know about...?
> 
> What, exactly, is amusing about this?


 
So you've done fuck all thinking or reading about Pearson, her motives and bigotries.


----------



## gabi (Mar 29, 2012)

Each to their own. I think im too old for stand up comedy these days. The egos required to actually do standup completely invalidates any respect I might have had for the person in question, so it's a catch22.

Bill Hicks, for instance - I used to think was a genius when i was 20. Watched a few clips recently, and he's just a dick.


----------



## gabi (Mar 29, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> So you've done fuck all thinking or reading about Pearson, her motives and bigotries.


 
You're correct.

I have however sat through a bit of Stanhope. I'd rather have a drink with the author of that article tbh... rather than someone who mocks Down's Syndrome babies. But each to their own.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 29, 2012)

gabi said:


> You're correct.
> 
> I have however sat through a bit of Stanhope. I'd rather have a drink with the author of that article tbh... rather than someone who mocks Down's Syndrome babies. But each to their own.


 
You'd prefer to drink with someone that wishes to make someone, who's extremely vulnerable to suffer like nothing you could imagine. Just because you got kicked out of a gig. You sick prick.


----------



## gabi (Mar 29, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> You'd prefer to drink with someone that wishes to make someone, who's extremely vulnerable to suffer like nothing you could imagine. Just because you got kicked out of a gig. You sick prick.


 
Er, what the fuck are you talking about?

I know nothing about this woman - in the article quoted she is commenting on the sick fuck who sent racist tweets about Fabrice Muamba, and then mentions her own twitter encounter with a comedian who wished ovarian cancer on her....

who's sick? you thick cunt?


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 29, 2012)

gabi said:


> Er, what the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> I know nothing about this woman - in the article quoted she is commenting on the sick fuck who sent racist tweets about Fabrice Muamba, and then mentions her own twitter encounter with a comedian who wished ovarian cancer on her....
> 
> who's sick? you thick cunt?


 
It's apparent you're the one being thick.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 29, 2012)

gabi said:


> You're correct.
> 
> I have however sat through a bit of Stanhope. I'd rather have a drink with the author of that article tbh... rather than someone who mocks Down's Syndrome babies. But each to their own.


 
As I said, I do kinda understand but I think, when he does stuff like that, you have missed the point a bit. 

He is generally showing disgust at human nature as a whole, including himself.


----------



## gabi (Mar 29, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> It's apparent you're the one being thick.


 
C'mon thicko... what's funny about mocking a kid with Down's? Or wishing ovarian cancer on someone?


----------



## gabi (Mar 29, 2012)

kittyP said:


> As I said, I do kinda understand but I think, when he does stuff like that, you have missed the point a bit.
> 
> He is generally showing disgust at human nature as a whole, including himself.


 
hmm.. was bernard manning showing disgust at human nature too?


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 29, 2012)

gabi said:


> C'mon thicko... what's funny about mocking a kid with Down's? Or wishing ovarian cancer on someone?


 
You can pick Doug Stanhope on a lot of things but to side with Pearson? You're either ignorant or fucking nasty.


----------



## gabi (Mar 29, 2012)

I have no idea who Pearson is, thicko.. my only point of reference is that story posted above, which seems fine to me.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 29, 2012)

gabi said:


> I have no idea who Pearson is.....


 
....and there we have it.


----------



## gabi (Mar 29, 2012)

hmmm..... well... as suspected, you're to thick to be able to mount a coherent argument as to why it's ok for this comedian to wish cancer on someone... so I don't think i can be arsed dealing with you


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 29, 2012)

gabi said:


> hmmm..... well... as suspected, you're to thick to be able to mount a coherent argument as to why it's ok for this comedian to wish cancer on someone... so I don't think i can be arsed dealing with you


 
I can see why the bouncers gave you a dig.


----------



## gabi (Mar 29, 2012)

I can see why you'd get on with barely employable amoebas such as those dudes


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2012)

gabi said:
			
		

> Each to their own. I think im too old for stand up comedy these days. The egos required to actually do standup completely invalidates any respect I might have had for the person in question, so it's a catch22.
> 
> Bill Hicks, for instance - I used to think was a genius when i was 20. Watched a few clips recently, and he's just a dick.



Too old for the thread then?


----------



## gabi (Mar 29, 2012)

Yep. I'm gabi. and that's why i drink. 

im off to the pub.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 29, 2012)

Context is everything. You can't claim an informed opinion unless you read both parties' tweets AND listen to Stanhope's act AND read Pearson's articles about assisted suicide, including the one in the Mail in which she applauded a mother who killed her sick daughter. Not many people can be bothered to do their homework. They just want to splurge a knee-jerk reaction here or on Twitter or in a newspaper's comments. It's all a waste of time and electricity. But I suppose it makes them feel interesting or significant.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 29, 2012)

Pearson just seems to be on the Mail Columnist Spectrum between "utterly vapid domestic waffle" and "absurd bigoted rantings" - mostly A with some from column B. I can't see that as being unusually evil, just usually evil. Not that I have an issue with Stanhope's comments tbh.


----------



## gabi (Mar 29, 2012)

You dont have an issue with Stanhope's comments about a kid with Down's? Or his comment about wishing ovarian cancer on somebody?

Christ. You're a mod on this site? deary me.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 29, 2012)

lawl


----------



## gabi (Mar 29, 2012)

What a response


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 29, 2012)

Is it too much to hope gabi gets a mild stroke so I can have some peace?


----------



## gabi (Mar 30, 2012)

is it too much to hope you get start showing the early signs of HIV tonight? 

x


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 30, 2012)

If it means I get to have sex with someone it's a chance I'm willing to take.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 30, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Context is everything. You can't claim an informed opinion unless you read both parties' tweets AND listen to Stanhope's act AND read Pearson's articles about assisted suicide, including the one in the Mail in which she applauded a mother who killed her sick daughter. Not many people can be bothered to do their homework. They just want to splurge a knee-jerk reaction here or on Twitter or in a newspaper's comments. It's all a waste of time and electricity. But I suppose it makes them feel interesting or significant.


 
I'm glad someone else has read it.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 31, 2012)

gabi said:


> Or his comment about wishing ovarian cancer on somebody?


 
Christ on a bike. He didn't wish cancer on Pearson. Pearson claims he did, but what he actually wished on her was a fetid ovarian cyst. 95% of ovarian cysts are benign.

Just because you heckled Stanhope so badly that you were thrown out doesn't mean you have to abandon your reading skills and side with a dishonest columnist who suggests a tetraplegic should starve himself to death. Have some self respect.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2012)

Threads about comedy are funny shocker.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 10, 2012)

Just fucking AWESOME....


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Just fucking AWESOME....


 
Good gig last night then I take it? 

MOTHER???


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 11, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Good gig last night then I take it?
> 
> MOTHER???


 

Was ace, loved it, shame place was only half full....

yeah did the whole part about his mother.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> yeah did the whole part about his mother.



It is wicked  grinning on the bus now.


----------



## gabi (Apr 11, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Christ on a bike. He didn't wish cancer on Pearson. Pearson claims he did, but what he actually wished on her was a fetid ovarian cyst. 95% of ovarian cysts are benign.


 
Jesus christ. That explains it, NOW i get the joke... hahahahahahahahahha! fucking hilarious.. how did i miss that? fetid.. ohh... my sides...! the man's a solid gold comic fucking genius..


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 11, 2012)

Kevin Bridges is on tour also at the momnet, just saying.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 12, 2012)

just read his blog about it all..... rather good

http://www.dougstanhope.com/


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2012)

https://www.dougstanhopescelebritydeathpool.com/


----------



## evildacat (Oct 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> https://www.dougstanhopescelebritydeathpool.com/


 Signed up already awaiting my notification message.

Gotta love people (Gabi) taking half a sentance and applying it how they want, pretty much like every thing quoted from doug is not even half the story as he doesn't tend to do one liners. Maybe go to a comic who can keep you interested with the mass amount of concentration needed for one liners Gabi?


----------



## gabi (Oct 24, 2012)

Er, what are you on about?


----------



## evildacat (Oct 24, 2012)

gabi said:


> Er, what are you on about?


All your previous post on this thread


----------



## gabi (Oct 24, 2012)

I can't be arsed reading them. What did I say?


----------



## evildacat (Oct 24, 2012)

You did a sterling impression of most tabloid newspapers where you took a sentance or two from an entire set or paragraph, not read anymore and claimed this was the entire point and built your entire argument on this. Pretty much after what seems pretty evident that you were pissed and got kick out of his gig probably mouthed of to the bouncers got a few shoes put in  you then blamed doug for that.


----------



## gabi (Oct 24, 2012)

oh ok then


----------



## evildacat (Oct 24, 2012)

Glad you agree now in retrospect.


----------



## savoloysam (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.dougstanhope.com/

How did the host not tell?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2012)

savoloysam said:


> http://www.dougstanhope.com/
> 
> How did the host not tell?


 
Excellent japes there


----------



## evildacat (Oct 26, 2012)

Excellent opportunity taken, shame he didn't get a few jabs in about Lydon doing adverts though.


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Nov 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> https://www.dougstanhopescelebritydeathpool.com/


 
So got the email today about setting up a pool. Anyone fancy making a U75 one?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2012)

Metal Malcolm said:


> So got the email today about setting up a pool. Anyone fancy making a U75 one?


 
Yes


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2018)

Just on route to Hammersmith and hoping he is half lucid  

#sobergoodtime


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 16, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Just on route to Hammersmith and hoping he is half lucid
> 
> #sobergoodtime


I didn't know Doug was on in Newcastle till I think neonwilderness mentioned it on a thread, tried to get tickets but was already sold out 
Enjoy Badgers


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 16, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> I didn't know Doug was on in Newcastle till I think neonwilderness mentioned it on a thread, tried to get tickets but was already sold out
> Enjoy Badgers


I’m in Hammersmith with Badgers


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 16, 2018)

neonwilderness said:


> I’m in Hammersmith with Badgers


Ay, rub it in


----------

